# Your most proud kill shot?



## DeadCoyote (Dec 27, 2006)

Out of all the coyotes or foxes that you guys have shot, what was the one shot that you were most proud of? For me it would have to be the first time I took a coyote with my shotgun. I was using the HeviShot Deadcoyote load and I had a Carlson choke tube made for the hevishot in and dropped a coyote running across the field at 64 yards. He had winded me and took off at a sprint which made the shot even cooler. By far the farthest shot I have made on one with my shotgun. So whats your guys' favorite kill shot?


----------



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

not a long one but a really close one.
ist one of the year 2 years ago. alone on a good vantage point. just sat down called softly for about 1/2 a breath and i had a big male in my lap. i did not even aim my .223. just put the barrel on him and let him have it. i powder burned his brisket!!!

i just about had to have my call removed by surgery! i all but swallowed it!
i will never forget that dog :lol:


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Howd the dog get on you so fast..? Were you in the thick stuff? How liong was it from starting your call to him being there on you?


----------



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

i was on the edge of a sagebrush flat, pretty thick/high sage. i was at the edge where it meet a large group of thick ceders, most dogs show up here at about 50 -100 yrds were the cover is thinner and lower.

it is a spot i call a lot, always good for one or two a year,
i make my may to a stand using steath, and wind direction, i had just sat down, waited maybe 20 sec, and started a soft cottentail about one full breath! total time at stand under 1 min!
he was close!

i'd never admit it but i may have been a little suprised!!!!
actually i can't beleive i hit the darn thing, in that split second i decided not to try to look through the scope. it was probably on about 10x anyways!
that would have been cool lookin blurry fur!


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

dang.. thats crazy... good story tho..


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

My favorites are the long ones. In MN, I had one bust me on the way into the set and it started warning barks/howls. I killed it at 383 steps. In ND one time I had one come to the call but busted me and took of on a confused gallop. I only got it to stop once at 393 steps thank god, And I layed it neatly in it's tracks. The long range trigger time payed off.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

My favorite would have to be my first coyote also. I went out when I was younger with my dad's .22 bolt action and old johnny stewart box tape caller. Nobody thought that I would ever get a coyote. Made a head shot with open sights at about 100 yds. LIttle did they know, that day would turn me into a die-hard yote hunter!!


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

while goose huntin last fall a friend and i were warming up our calls in the very early morning light when i heard something creeping up very close behind us in the corn stubble. i turned around in my layout blind and there was a yote stalking up on the decoys(or us) at 10 yards 3 1/2 BB in the head dropped him in his tracks. :eyeroll:


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Mine would have to be between two. I called in two to my very first stand and killed both of them with my Thompson Encore .243. The other was when I called 5 in at the same time and killed 3 with my AR15.


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

I had a coyote held up at 450 yards I got tired of waiting so I let him have one shot right it the head


----------



## bigpuddin43 (Feb 13, 2007)

Mine was actually while deer hunting weird enough! I just got into coyote calling this year and havent called any in!! But a few years ago while deer hunting i put some cover scent on before walking the quarter mile to my stand. dont remember what scent i used maybe fox or somethin its been a few years but i heard something coming down the trail i walked in on and looked up and a yote was coming in nose to the ground. I decided id wait and see how close he would come. he came all the way to the ladder on my stand and smelt the bottom two steps and when he looked up to smell the third i busted him in the face with my 50 cal muzzleloader! Ruined my deer huntin for the day but what a rush!!


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

We had a pair come in last weekend, The male was about 10 yards away and I dusted him off with the shotgun. Then I grabbed my .223 and at 175 yards running I dusted off the female when she got on top of a hill and almost got out of site.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

That was a pretty awesome site to see levi 8) Maybe next time i get to dust one off with the shotgun and have to play clean up too :sniper:


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Probably when I was on the California side of the Colorado talking to a friend about predator hunting. I thought I saw a coyote on the Arizona side of the river, so I took my rifle out of the truck and looked throught the scope, sure enough it was a coyote. 
I told my friend to watch this shot, he'll probably never see another one like it. I shot a coyote in Arizona from California. 
One thing I could never figure out, did I brake the law? I had a California Lic. but not an Arizona Lic. How does that work? :lol: By the way, this was back in the 1960s....


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

lyonch said:


> That was a pretty awesome site to see levi 8) Maybe next time i get to dust one off with the shotgun and have to play clean up too :sniper:


You should played clean up on the second one, instead of making it run faster!!


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

I have two favorites.

The first was in North Dakota. We had called in a coyote that hung up at about 400 yards. My partner took the shot and hit it but it ran off. We tracked the thing and as we were walking along, it jumped out of a ravine and was off and running in high gear. It was just over 300 yards away. I knew I wouldn't kill it if I didn't shoot so I pulled up, swung through and touched the trigger. Head shot. It rolled to a stop. Turns out it wasn't the one we were tracking! We got that one too.

My second favorite was a red fox I called in behind my house. I was goose hunting and was carrying the shotgun. I started calling and he came across an open field. When he got into a dip on the field I shouldered by shotgun. I started kissing at him and he kept coming... and coming... and coming. He finally stopped at 4 FEET from the end of my 12 gauge. I had the red dot of the front bead on his black nose when I touched it off. It wasn't pretty.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

R Buker said:


> He finally stopped at 4 FEET from the end of my 12 gauge. I touched it off. It wasn't pretty.


Thats gross! LOL! He did'nt feel a thing.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Randy's story reminded me of another proud moment, but this is the last one I swear.

My Father and I had just sat down to make a set (ND). As we sat down I noticed a coyote comming our way through a shallow valley. I pointed it out and hit the caller (I should have just lip squeeked but I was young and dumb). It was only maybe 250yds and the volume was cranked all the way up  :x :eyeroll: . The coyote turned and took off, not on a flat run but it was retreating. It was quartering away so I put the crosshairs were I thought I should and BANG! She rolled and got back up and fell over. 327yds. Right through the boiler room.


----------



## GoneCalling (Feb 12, 2007)

Last year I took my daughter (9 years old at the time) out calling with me. We sat together under a mesquite tree which we have plenty of in Texas. Anyway a young coyote came in from our right which was her side (maybe 7 min into the call). She saw him first and she moved as close as she could to my side. I knocked him down at about 30 yards with a 243 (55 grain). She was a bit scared but a real trooper. I told her we will still keep calling and see if another one will come in and she said that she had enough. 
Two days ago the exact same thing happened with me and my son (8 years old now) except it was a large coyote and he came within 10 yards from our right in less than 40 seconds into the call. When my son said daddy, well it was more like yelling "Daddy" the coyote didn't break stride as he ran in the only direction that I could not get a shot through the brush we were hiding in (a better setup by me would have produced different results). He still thinks it was awesome even though we didn't get a shot a one that was that close. That will always seem to happen when I don't have the shotgun with me.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i guess mine would be a combination of two shots. called in a coyote straight to the south of me out of a river bottom. he was coming fast and i was kindof laughing as i was watching him in the scope. tongue hanging out, hell bent to eat me. out of the corner of my eye i saw another one coming out of the woods from the east. i let the closest one get to about 100 and he stopped so i smacked him. the other one took off running, but i howled with my voice and stopped that one at 253 yards. that one dropped with one shot also. two shots, two kills. right through the smoke house.


----------



## LASER MAN (Mar 10, 2005)

it's always nice to have a witness for a Hollywood shot, and i had one. my brother and i were calling a good area with a small tree grove in the middle of it. lots of snow and little wind that day. i saw the coyote approach and lie down on a snow drift along the edge of the trees. after about 15 minutes of calling i had my fill, and because of the distance i just gave up on it. however, my brother who was 200 yards closer to the coyote than myself, began blowing on his call. he didn't realize that i had seen the coyote and wanted me to stay down as he attempted to coax the critter out of the trees. so, another 15 minutes passed as i watched my brother work the coyote. i've shot over one thousand coyotes in my life and that coyote wasn't about to move from his vantage point. now we've exceeded my level of patience and i decide to end this nonsense. through the leupold mounted on my winchester 222, i could see the coyote sprawled out on his snow perch. i placed the crosshairs approximately 12" above his head, took a deep breath and squeezed it off. there's little recoil from that gun, so i was able to watch up close as the scene unfolded. well, i went and retrieved my pickup and pulled up to where i took the shot. after setting the odometer, i was able to drive directly to where the coyote lay dead. the bullet struck him in the lower part of his chest as he faced me. the bullet drop would be roughly 24". oh, the odometer registered 3 tenths of a mile. again, it was nice to have a witness.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

> odometer registered 3 tenths of a mile. again, it was nice to have a witness.


That's a mighty long poke for the "Duece".


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I bet I can throw this football over those mountains......


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i gotta say mine was just the other day. theres a kid (14) who used to live next to my mom. i hadnt heard from him in along time, and he called me a couple weeks ago. turns out he was diagnosed with muscular distrophy this summer. his dads a trucker, and doesnt get much time at home, so he doesnt get out much. anyways, last weekend i took him out to make a couple stands. he cant walk real well, so its hard to find good places to take him. on the third stand, we got three in, and i nailed the first one at 40 yards. he cant carry or hold a gun real well, but he was just as happy as if he had shot it. to see the look on his face, and here him talk about it was about the best feeling i ever had. take a kid out sometime, theyll never forget it. i know it was about the best thing anyone ever did for me when i was a kid.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

i agree with you neb_bo. i love takin youngsters out with me. the other day i took my little cousins out rabbit huntin in a junk yard and to see there faces lite up to get a couple rabbits was priceless


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

yeah, its amazing how much we take simple stuff like hunting rabbits for granted, and how much pleasure others obtain from them.


----------



## TheDogSlayer1 (Dec 15, 2006)

568 steps (Roughly 550 yards) red fox running full tilt, quartering away from me. I missed the first shat at 300 yds, missed the second shot at about 375 yds, missed the third shot at about 450 yds and JFKed him(right in back of the head)at 550 yds. All luck, but sure was a good feeling to see him roll at that range. Actually at that range, even with my scope on 14 power, I could barely see him laying in the snow after he went down. I was holding about 10 ft in front of him and about 4 feet high. Nothing but dumb luck. Hell, I miss plenty at less than 100 yds when their running.


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

IM WITH YOU JIFFY, UNCLE RICO KNOWS BEST!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

This is a story I told about in another thread. It's my proudest because it was my first spot and stalk/driveby kill.

This coyote I got in the Bremen Tournament. Papapete spotted it out in th e open as we were driving so we drove down the dip, I jumped out of the moving truck, and he kept driving down the road. I am actually standing on the side of the road in the picture. On the left side of the picture is a hill. I crested the hill and got down on my belly. This female and her male were about 700 yards out. I coaxed with my Crit R Call and the female came across the open field and through the slough you see on the right side of the picture. The male wouldn't budge...he knew something was up. She got in the dark, tall, grass you see in the photo and was jumping up trying to see me. The wind was at my back coming right at her so when she got on my side of the slough I shot her at 150 yards. It was the only coyote we connected on in the tourney and we took 3rd and also got smallest dog prizes.


----------



## lester lantz (Feb 25, 2007)

I have two stories, The first was on a NM elk hunt 2 years ago. Came across 2 coyotes feeding on a dead carcass about 200 yards. I missed the first shot and they took off for the next state. I shot again at 260 yards and dropped him. What was great was I had my brother-in-law as a witness.
My second was fox hunting in my hometown of Petersburg, wv about 27 years ago. I had a tape player with a grey fox pup on Dec. 23. about 1/ before dark I started the tape player and with-in 2 min. one came busting in. I shot him at 20 yards with a 20 ga. he started crying out and another came in right behind him. BANG another one so I'm pretty excited at this point because Greys were bring $50.00 each. I was just ready to get up when 2 more came in. 2 shots later I'm really excited I was about to go nuts when I hear 2 more coming in behind me. I'm trying to put on shells in my pump when they go running by me for the tape player. 2 shots later I had six on the ground. I have never had a more excited hunt since.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Mine was while shooting Antelope. We were going along this trail and we seen one walking along apparently not seeing us. So we stopped and got set up for a shot. She was still walking by time I was ready. All I could see was the top of her back. There was a plowed field separating us. In this field there was a slight hill. I shot a 100gr round from my 243 holding just over her they sight horizontal bar was on top of her back. Well I herd this pop you know the one when you make a solid hit. So we walked around to where she was and there she was.

I wonder how close that bullet was to the top of that little hill? Now a disclaimer before someone gets their panties in a knot. We hunt this area all of the time I knew there was nothing else the slug could hit because there was an even bigger hill behind the yote.


----------

